# Splendid Fairy-Wren (Australia)



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm just home from a month long trip to SW Australia where I was the keynote speaker at the Birdlife Australia Photo Conference. It was a great trip and it was nice to meet lots of new people from that part of the world.

I'll have lots to post from the trip but thought I'd start with this guy. Definitely one of my favourites from my time in the land down under 







Splendid Fairy-Wren
Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III
Shutter speed: 1/640 sec
Aperture: 7.1
ISO: 200


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 22, 2019)

Simply wonderful, I'm drooling with envy!


----------



## tron (Oct 22, 2019)

Very nice picture, very nice bird


----------

